# Water heater recycle, real "green plumbing"



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was called out to replace this 1992 AO Smith 40 gallon medium. I decided to deconstruct the tank and test the tank to see if it was leaking.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

testing the tank


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Found the leak. It was just the element gasket.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I removed the anode, flushed all the trash out of the tank, wire brushed the foam off, primed and painted. Replaced the element gaskets. Then added my various valves and air fittings. I now have a portable air tank :thumbup:


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks good, but dude really you've got too much time on your hands .


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

There wasn't anything interesting on the PZ so I had to find something else to do with my evenings :laughing:



plumbrob said:


> Looks good, but dude really you've got too much time on your hands .


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

At first i thought, "Wow, he's not going to rebuild that and put it somewhere". Sorry, i just did'nt know. What a cool air tank. Very professional looking and please forgive me for thinking my first thought.

3/4


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

you do have to much time on your hands


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I would of went with a different color :laughing:

I think the next electric heater I take out is going to be turned into a charcoal grill for the family reunion. The old one is starting to get holes it the bottom side (it is 20+ years old though) I cook sweet corn, shuck it, dip it in butter, and wrap it with a napkin then pass it to the family member in line. ( I have officially took over this position for the last 3 years) It's my wifes side of the family reunion. My Father In-Law hosts it every year at there property. I also help with the little kids loading and un loading the hay wagon when they go or get back from the hay ride. 2 1/2 more months it will be here again CAN"T wait! Fun Fun!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3KP said:


> I think I would of went with a different color :laughing:
> 
> I think the next electric heater I take out is going to be turned into a charcoal grill for the family reunion. The old one is starting to get holes it the bottom side (it is 20+ years old though) I cook sweet corn, shuck it, dip it in butter, and wrap it with a napkin then pass it to the family member in line. ( I have officially took over this position for the last 3 years) It's my wifes side of the family reunion. My Father In-Law hosts it every year at there property. I also help with the little kids loading and un loading the hay wagon when they go or get back from the hay ride. 2 1/2 more months it will be here again CAN"T wait! Fun Fun!


Why limit yourself to such a small grill?

These work pretty good...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

that looks like a great idea and well done for sure, but i wonder about the safety of that, is there a relief valve like on normal air tanks ?

i would worry about a seam blowing apart in an old water heater.

what kinda pressure are you putting in there ?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Protech said:


> I removed the anode, flushed all the trash out of the tank, wire brushed the foam off, primed and painted. Replaced the element gaskets. Then added my various valves and air fittings. I now have a portable air tank :thumbup:


*That RED paint looks like an industrial coating.*

*Does it have LEAD in it ??? [current event] Lead Law *

*At the course they [the instructor] said there is still paint made with lead. Primarly you find it in industry and military coatings. *

*Just couldn't resist that tidbit .... *


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude your are way more motivated than i am , that thing would have been at the dump and i would have been on the couch. Sweet work though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's painted with an automotive primer and an acrylic enamel. There is currently no pressure relief on it or pressure gauge. I do plan on adding that though.

I have a few small portable air compressors at the shop. I didn't want to move my huge bell compressor at my house because it's bolted to the floor and I ran some copper air lines from it already with regulators and such.

The idea behind the recycled water heater tank is that I can hook multiple small air compressors to it at the shop and it will be sorta like having the big air compressor in terms of volume and CFM output. It's also light weight (relatively speaking) and can be transported if I need some mobile air (flat tire, sunken boat, blowing out water lines)

I not worried about it blowing up because water heater tanks are as strong or stronger than air tanks. I inspected the inside and there is very little corrosion and the enamel is in pretty good shape. In fact, I would say a water tank is safer than a standard air tank because a standard air tank is bare steel on t inside that can corrode whereas a heater tank is lined with enamel.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Protech said:


> It's painted with an automotive primer and an acrylic enamel. There is currently no pressure relief on it or pressure gauge. I do plan on adding that though.<snip>
> 
> I have a few small portable air compressors at the shop.
> I not worried about it blowing up because water heater tanks are as strong or stronger than air tanks.
> ...


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Great idea:thumbup:

I'm gonna copy it


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Heater tanks are tested to 300 PSI and survive a life at 60+ PSI under high temperatures with constant pressure fluctuations and hydraulic shockwaves. That seems pretty tame compared to the occasional 130PSI gradual pressurization and depressurization at room temperature. 

The reason water heater tanks have a concave bottom is so that the debris that settles in the bottom will drain out of the side mounted boiler drain (or at least in theory, we plumbers know different)

The only thing about using a water tank for an air tank is, if the tank does fail with air lots of kinetic energy is going to be released with air…….

The heater tank seams heavier walled than the huge r-22 cylinders I see at the supply house. Those things see way higher pressures than 130PSI.



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Protech said:
> 
> 
> > It's painted with an automotive primer and an acrylic enamel. There is currently no pressure relief on it or pressure gauge. I do plan on adding that though.<snip>
> ...


----------



## slpknt10l03 (Apr 7, 2010)

oh man what an awesome idea! I can't wait to do this.. You just solved 2 of my problems!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Random thought: What if I could pickup a used AC compressor. I can get a used 5 ton scroll compressor for free or at least dirt cheap. Seems like I could just change the oil in it. Then add an oil chamber to the outlet side with a 1/4" or 1/8" drain that drains some oil back into the intake side.

Any reason this can't be done?


Would the compressor overheat without any Freon circulating though it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Random thought: What if I could pickup a used AC compressor. I can get a used 5 ton scroll compressor for free or at least dirt cheap. Seems like I could just change the oil in it. Then add an oil chamber to the outlet side with a 1/4" or 1/8" drain that drains some oil back into the intake side.
> 
> Any reason this can't be done?
> 
> ...


I would think the moisture would be a big problem with an A/C compressor.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I dunno about that. The reason moisture is a problem in AC systems is because CFCs, HCFCs and HFCs all produce acids when exposed to water at high temperatures. Since there is no refrigerant in the compressor anymore, the only problem moisture can cause is corrosion. Since the compressor is the hottest part of the system I don't see much moisture building up in the compressor.

I’m more concerned with keeping it cool and lubricated.



Redwood said:


> I would think the moisture would be a big problem with an A/C compressor.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Random thought: What if I could pickup a used AC compressor. I can get a used 5 ton scroll compressor for free or at least dirt cheap. Seems like I could just change the oil in it. Then add an oil chamber to the outlet side with a 1/4" or 1/8" drain that drains some oil back into the intake side.
> 
> Any reason this can't be done?
> 
> ...


Nevermind, I just did some research and it said it would overheat with no freon.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL.......My grandfather did the same thing except he used the riveted tanks. They work great for an extra air holding tank great.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

plumbrob said:


> looks Good, But Dude Really You've Got Too Much Time On Your Hands .


Hahaha


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Alot of Jeep guys use automobile A/c compressors for on-board air systems. 

They work wonderfully. Maybe you could belt drive on of those with an electric motor?

I dunno.....


----------

